# Puppies with Parvo need some help.



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

http://pawsandtailsrescue.org/

Paws and Tails in El Cerrito, California (SF bay area) just took in 30 dogs who were set to be rescued from a kill shelter, but because of bad weather canceling the flight they were slated to go right back. They were prepared for 30 dogs, but also ended up with a litter of 12 10 week old Husky mix puppies who all tested positive for Parvo. Two have already been PTS after they rapidly declined, but 10 are in treatment and desperately need fosters, or another rescue willing to take them because it's going to be EXPENSIVE. 

Here are two of the pups: 









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/silver_phoenix25/3nb3m13l8ZZZZZZZZZa1ca7f1a81520701a.jpg

Contact them directly if you know of any rescues willing to take over or anyone willing to foster these pups. They are willing to pay for all medical expenses to fosters and teach you how give subq fluids. I obviously live in Michigan, so I am NOT on the up and up on rescues in California.


----------

